# MAC pigment samples?



## singmeasads0ng (Jan 16, 2008)

I keep hearing you can get samples of the MAC pigments ? Can i just go to my local MAC store and ask for a sample how does that work ?

Thanks for any help

Brittney


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jan 16, 2008)

Very rarely do the MA's give samples of pigments. If you want samples, many people purchase their own pigments and sell their own samples. Check the sales forum for people who sell authentic pigment samples.

I'd avoid Ebay - many fakes on there.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 16, 2008)

I agree!! Ebay has many fakes and here on MUT you can find many pigment samples in the Sale forum. They're pretty cheap too


----------



## cleodelinda (Jan 16, 2008)

This store is great for samples:

thebodyneeds mac pigment samples lip balm

I have bought from Cheryl many times!


----------



## theragdoll (Jan 17, 2008)

check out:

thebodyneeds.com


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 17, 2008)

You probably won't have much luck from the MAC counters as they don't tend to give out pigment samples now. You could always post in our In search of forum.


----------



## clarebear86 (Jan 17, 2008)

idont trust ebay ive bought a few fakes off there

i used to sell a couple that ive bought direct from mac but ive ran out lol


----------



## Aprill (Jan 18, 2008)

MAc counters are not nice nor generous with samples, Ebay sells fakes in samples, your best bet is on here, there are plenty of people that sell them in the for sale forum


----------



## BabyG209 (Feb 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *theragdoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif check out:thebodyneeds.com

Hi ladies! can anyone tell me if these are really authentic? has anyone bought any from this site? sorry I'm a newbie in this forum... thanks



I'm interested in getting some


----------



## sadiesparkle (Feb 3, 2008)

I have never bought from that site, but a lot of people on here talk about it, so i would say its fine 

Acutally looks like a very knowledgeable pleasant lady to deal with from what I hear!

xxx


----------



## BabyG209 (Feb 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sadiesparkle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have never bought from that site, but a lot of people on here talk about it, so i would say its fine 
Acutally looks like a very knowledgeable pleasant lady to deal with from what I hear!

xxx

Thank You!


----------



## Iloveulta2 (Nov 21, 2008)

I just received my first order from thebodyneeds.com today. I am new to MAC products so, I can't tell you if they are authentic or not, but I can tell you that they are very pretty and seem to be the real thing... she did a wonderful job in packaging all my items and I am ready to place another order from her soon....this MAC stuff is addicting LOL!!


----------



## ILoveLipgloss (Nov 21, 2008)

How many "normal" eyeshadow applications will you get from the 1/4 teaspoon of pigment?


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Nov 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ILoveLipgloss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How many "normal" eyeshadow applications will you get from the 1/4 teaspoon of pigment? I'd guess about 10-15? Depending. lol That's just an estimate!


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 21, 2008)

Pigment FAQ


----------



## Brianne333 (Nov 23, 2008)

As has already been said, I would steer very clear of MAC on Ebay (soooo much is fake, and the sad thing is that many sellers who are notorious for selling fakes usually have pretty good feedback, as most people don't even realize they got fakes!).

When I first got into MAC, I had heard the same thing about asking a MAC MA for samples but learned very quickly that isn't true. They are pretty stingy with the samples and have only been able to get one MA to give me a small lip glass sample (she was so super nice). But lots of places or sellers sell pigment samples and you can usually find them very affordably!


----------



## DiorShowgirl (Mar 23, 2009)

I ordered from Bodyneeds2.com and I am somewhat pleased..I just wish they would fill more to the top..To me it seems like very little of product in the containers...oh well that's just me...

I am going to try pigments from Coastal Scents..They look extremely promising...they say the samples you get can fill 2..5g. containers..now that's what I am talking about..

Also how come on the Maccosmetics.com don't have all the pigments that Bodyneeds2.com have? I don't understand that one...Compare them both and you'll see what I mean..

Maccosmetics.com

TheBodyNeeds2.com


----------



## Jolanka (Mar 23, 2009)

There's Ally (a.k.a. *MakeupSquare*) from YouTube that sells about 45 different MAC pigment samples... (Permanent, Pro and LE)

Here's the link:

http://www.shopcraze.com/PageShop.aspx?c=10101


----------



## Aprill (Mar 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *DiorShowgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I ordered from Bodyneeds2.com and I am somewhat pleased..I just wish they would fill more to the top..To me it seems like very little of product in the containers...oh well that's just me...I am going to try pigments from Coastal Scents..They look extremely promising...they say the samples you get can fill 2..5g. containers..now that's what I am talking about..

Also how come on the Maccosmetics.com don't have all the pigments that Bodyneeds2.com have? I don't understand that one...Compare them both and you'll see what I mean..

Maccosmetics.com

TheBodyNeeds2.com

The body needs only gives you 1/4 tsp and a 1/8 tsp sample with every order. 1/4tsp will get you multiple uses.
The reason MAC website does not have all the pigments is becasue thebodyneeds sells pigments that are discontinued and LE. MAC will always carry their regular line, but once they are sold out of a LE pigment, or a pigment that has been discontinued that's it for MAC!


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Jolanka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There's Ally (a.k.a. *MakeupSquare*) from YouTube that sells about 45 different MAC pigment samples... (Permanent, Pro and LE)Here's the link:

http://www.shopcraze.com/PageShop.aspx?c=10101

I recently purchased some samples from Shopcraze and it was a very good experience. They were all authentic and arrive fairly quickly.


----------



## ccguidry (Mar 30, 2009)

I have purchased from thebodyneeds.com twice and have been satisified with my purchases. But there are some websites that offer more that 1/4 tsp, you just have to do your research.


----------

